# Caroline Beste Tao of Horsemanship



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Saw it's Netherlands you're from - I had it in my head Klaus Hempfling was from there - is that right? His teaching would be WELL worth your while IMO! And isn't Netherlands close to France?(well, I'm from Aus, and I'd consider going to Queensland for a 'clinic' so, spose it's all relative...) Because the Pignon brothers are French. Then there's Honza Blaha from... somewhere around your area. And many others I can't think of right now, native to Europe. 

Back to this Caroline - I've only read her book, years ago, when I got given it as a present, not seen her in action. I remember thinking it was rather... 'fluffy', which I'm not personally big on, but had some really helpful gems & I really liked it. I think it was her that got me really thinking about how to be 'congruous' with my horse. 

Long story (try to make it...)short, I had been training horses for years, used to do it for work, but just had my second baby & was having... a tricky time in my head, and it was rubbing off on my young, green horse. I always made a point of 'leaving my troubles at the gate' when I went to see him. He was his friendly self sometimes, but other times, for no apparent reason, wouldn't want anything to do with me & was very nervous generally(unlike him). So he was 'unpredictable' & 'reactive'. 

I *thought* I appreciated enough that horses could read your body language well, but perhaps not to the degree they do. After reading Caroline's book, I came to realise just how 'incongruous' I was being, 'leaving my troubles at the gate' and 'putting on a happy face' when I didn't feel it. That my young boy was sensing that as me lying to him, so it worried him & he had lost trust in me! So from then on, I 'took my troubles to him' - I've been honest with him, that when I'm feeling crap, I don't put on a happy face, I don't try to hide it... and guess what?? That's all I changed, but my horse was suddenly there for me again, gradually stopped being a 'nervous nellie' and gained trust in me again, became his natural calm, unflappable self again! So, she definitely helped me. But sorry I can't remember anything else of what she actually said! Blame 'baby brain'... tho that baby is now 15yo!!


----------



## dewilderoos (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I definitely have the books by Hempfling, but whatever I do I can never fully follow him. he's a bit philosophical to me. And I never really feel good when I read his books. the punchline remains a bit off. He lives in Denmark for American standards that is not that far from the Netherlands, but for a European that is very far!

At the moment I have a bit of dark clouds (a number of personal issues) that also affect my horse, she gets naughty and doesn't care about me. when I put her back she is very annoying and cranky. So I think I have to go to class again ;-)

Nice that you have learned a life lesson from Mrs. Caroline, maybe I can try it for a month, I believe it can be canceled immediately.

May I ask who taught you the most? There are so many trainers abroad that you hardly see the horses anymore because of the trainers. And they all promise a patient and friendly horse, but do I always think the way is fair? And with some I even think it's not about me or my horse but even more about my wallet, if you know what I mean😜


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Um... who did I learn most from?? I don't know I can answer that - I've learned from so many. Horses I reckon - but I had to be taught how to REALLY listen to & consider them first. About 30 years ago I was into Parelli, learned a lot from him - tho I think he's moved further & further away from his original principles over the years, haven't been overly impressed in what I've seen of him since. Mark Rashid is one I had a lot of time for. Tom Dorrance - tho as you say about Klaus, so 'philosophical' or something... I remember thinking his book was gobbledigook when I first tried to read it, but when I went back to it recently, I thought it was pretty good - so the stage you're at makes a diff to what you get out of someone. As for people with online programs, Warwick Schiller talks a lot of sense & he is one trainer who I've learned of recently that I can recall virtually nothing at all that I disagreed with from him.


----------



## Saranac (Mar 6, 2021)

dewilderoos said:


> hello, is anyone here familiar with Caroline Beste - Tao of horsemanship? I came across a few videos of her on Youtube, it looks promising but can't find anything else about her or other people who write about her. It is an online course. for me this is the only way to learn from American training. I live in Europe. Horsemanship is not very well known here. Is this really horse friendly or is this like Monty / Parelli? We do have that here, but in my opinion I find it pushy to the horse. Again, you must have a $ 25 membership and then you can watch hundreds of videos. The price is fair, but is it worth it? hope you guys know something.:gallop:


Hi Gal.
I took Caroline Rider's (Beste...now i think she has another last name) online Tao horsemanship class.
I do like her approach, i learned a lot and am still using at least some of her ideas.
I ended up leaving because she started to become arrogant...did not care for her attitute tiwards her employees on camera either.
Biggest issue was that she ALWAYS showed the exercises with an already trained horse...so you could never figure out how to GET there...unless you purchase her Resolving Issues CD.
Watch some free old youtube videos of her...she was at beginningbof her carrier...they are pretty good...new ones are just commetcials blah, blah blah.
I came across Ride Like A Viking on FB...love it...pleasantbpresentation and WITH problem solving!!
Good luck


----------



## Frankiedoodledan (Mar 7, 2021)

dewilderoos said:


> hello, is anyone here familiar with Caroline Beste - Tao of horsemanship? I came across a few videos of her on Youtube, it looks promising but can't find anything else about her or other people who write about her. It is an online course. for me this is the only way to learn from American training. I live in Europe. Horsemanship is not very well known here. Is this really horse friendly or is this like Monty / Parelli? We do have that here, but in my opinion I find it pushy to the horse. Again, you must have a $ 25 membership and then you can watch hundreds of videos. The price is fair, but is it worth it? hope you guys know something.:gallop:


Hi, I am from north east USA and follow Caroline, and I really love her methods. She does have a online courses and I believe there may be different levels. I’ve been watching her youtub videos for over a year now. I’m seriously considering joining her Mastery Membership because I really believe in her approach to all things horses.


loosie said:


> Um... who did I learn most from?? I don't know I can answer that - I've learned from so many. Horses I reckon - but I had to be taught how to REALLY listen to & consider them first. About 30 years ago I was into Parelli, learned a lot from him - tho I think he's moved further & further away from his original principles over the years, haven't been overly impressed in what I've seen of him since. Mark Rashid is one I had a lot of time for. Tom Dorrance - tho as you say about Klaus, so 'philosophical' or something... I remember thinking his book was gobbledigook when I first tried to read it, but when I went back to it recently, I thought it was pretty good - so the stage you're at makes a diff to what you get out of someone. As for people with online programs, Warwick Schiller talks a lot of sense & he is one trainer who I've learned of recently that I can recall virtually nothing at all that I disagreed with from him.


Agree with all of the above....I really like Mark Rashid...all of his books are excellent. There’s also Eileen Heney, the creator of Listening to the Horse documentary...it’s a great watch! and Warwick Schiller is pretty much perfect...not any fluff, and very knowledgeable and compassionate .


----------

